# L'idea è questa: ritrovarci al bar sulla spiaggia, quindi finire la serata in discoteca.



## marcogaiotto

L'idea è questa: ritrovarci al bar sulla spiaggia, quindi finire la serata in discoteca.

Ciao! Vorrei chiedervi un altro suggerimento. 
"quindi finire la serata in discoteca": è una dichiarativa di primo grado coordinata tramite "quindi" all'altra dichiarativa "ritrovarci al bar sulla spiaggia": siete d'accordo?
Vi ringrazio per l'aiuto!


----------



## Mary49

Ciao,
per me "quindi" ha valore temporale:  quindi in Vocabolario - Treccani    "Oggi è usato soprattutto col senso di «e in seguito, e da ultimo», in frasi del tipo: _prima gli scrisse_, _poi gli telefonò_, _q. si recò personalmente da lui_". La prima e la seconda proposizione sono ambedue coordinate alla principale, secondo me.


----------



## marcogaiotto

In effetti, "prima" ci si ritrova in spiaggia e "poi" si va in discoteca. Quindi, secondo te, sarebbe un avverbio e non una congiunzione e le due subordinate sarebbero coordinate non fra loro, bensì alla principale? Grazie mille per l'aiuto!


----------



## Armodio

Sì, Marco, sono proposizioni dichiarative. Il pronome cataforico (=prolettico, che anticipa) _questa _e i due punti te ne danno chiaro segnale.


----------



## marcogaiotto

Armodio said:


> Sì, Marco, sono proposizioni dichiarative. Il pronome cataforico (=prolettico, che anticipa) _questa _e i due punti te ne danno chiaro segnale.


Ti ringrazio! Posso sapere se ritieni che "quindi" sia un avverbio o una congiunzione? Le due dichiarative, allora, sono coordinate fra loro? Come possono essere coordinate alla reggente, se si tratta di dichiarative, e quindi di proposizioni secondarie? Grazie mille per il suggerimento!


----------



## Mary49

quindi: significato e definizione - Dizionari
"A *avv.*
1 *In seguito, poi, successivamente*: _prima parlò con suo fratello, q. con suo padre_; _insistè un po', q. tacque_; _aspettò fino alle otto, q. uscì"._


----------



## marcogaiotto

Mary49 said:


> quindi: significato e definizione - Dizionari
> "A *avv.*
> 1 *In seguito, poi, successivamente*: _prima parlò con suo fratello, q. con suo padre_; _insistè un po', q. tacque_; _aspettò fino alle otto, q. uscì"._


Ciò mi conferma che "quindi" è un avverbio; di conseguenza le dichiarative sono subordinate, e non coordinate, alla reggente...
In questo caso,  subordinatesono coordinate fra loro per asindeto o è del tutto fuori luogo questo ragionamento! Grazie mille!


----------



## Armodio

Marco, è quella che si chiama _coordinazione correlativa_, come se avessi entrambi gli avverbiali espressi: _prima in spiaggia, poi/quindi/infine in discoteca. _Invece delle altre coordinate _congiuntive (copulative, avversative, conclusive ecc...), che sfruttano,appunto, le congiunzioni._
La dichiarativa è sempre una subordinata, ma ogni subordinata può avere le sue coordinate.


----------



## marcogaiotto

Vi ringrazio per l'aiuto!


----------



## Armodio

Poi la coordinazione è solo questione di _chi viene prima e chi viene dopo_, ma il peso sintattico è lo stesso. Io posso infilettare all'infinito coordinate a quella che, nella sequenza, è la prima subordinata: 
_vado a pesca perché mi piace, (perché) mi rilasso, (perché) sto all'aria aperta e (perché)..._


----------



## marcogaiotto

Se, invece, ripetessi sempre il "perchè", si tratterebbe di causali di primo grado subordinate alla reggente, giusto? 
Grazie di nuovo...Scusate l'insistenza...


----------



## lorenzos

Non ho capito quale delle due.
Così no:
_Mio padre va pesca perché è in pensione perché ha lavorato quarantadue anni perché ha cominciato giovane perché non poteva studiare perché..._
Così sì:
_Mio padre va pesca perché è in pensione, perché gli piace, perché trova gli amici e perché così non litiga con mia mamma._


----------



## Armodio

Ma ognuna coordinata alla prima della serie.


----------



## marcogaiotto

Armodio said:


> Ma ognuna coordinata alla prima della serie.
> _Ho fatto ciò perché... perché... perché.
> Ho fatto ciò perché... e perché... e perché.
> Ho fatto ciò sia perché... che perché.
> Ho fatto ciò _


Intendi dire che ogni causale è coordinata alla prima coordinata della serie? A me sembra che, in realtà, ogni causale dipenda direttamente dalla reggente, in quanto spiegano diversi motivi, tutti di uguale importanza, per i quali io vado a pesca. Sbaglio completamente? Grazie mille...


----------



## Mary49

lorenzos said:


> Non ho capito quale delle due.
> Così no:
> _Mio padre va pesca perché è in pensione perché ha lavorato quarantadue anni perché ha cominciato giovane perché non poteva studiare perché..._
> Così sì:
> _Mio padre va pesca perché è in pensione, perché gli piace, perché trova gli amici e perché così non litiga con mia mamma._





marcogaiotto said:


> Intendi dire che ogni causale è coordinata alla prima coordinata della serie? A me sembra che, in realtà, ogni causale dipenda direttamente dalla reggente, in quanto spiegano diversi motivi, tutti di uguale importanza, per i quali io vado a pesca. Sbaglio completamente? Grazie mille...


Nell primo esempio di lorenzos ogni causale dipende dalla precedente. Va a pesca perché è in pensione; è in pensione perché ha lavorato 42 anni; ha lavorato 42 anni perché...ecc.".
Nel secondo esempio ogni causale dipende dalla principale "Mio padre va a pesca".
Così la vedo io.


----------



## Armodio

Scusate, ma è partito un intervento "in fieri" per errore. Più tardi rileggerò e rifarò il punto.


----------



## Armodio

Tornando al quesito di Marco, ogni successiva coordinata alla subordinata ha lo stesso peso della prima proposizione della serie.
Appunto come stavo cercando di esemplificare e come deducevi. Ogni successivo _perchè _a livello sintattico ha *lo stesso peso* del primo: è solo una questione di precedenza cronologica nella serie. Qual è la differenza tra i seguenti _perché_?:

_Sono andato in piazza perché mi sentivo solo, perché non avevo nessuno in casa con cui parlare e perché volevo respirare all'aria aperta per 2 ore._

Sintatticamente nessuna. Definiamo il primo come subordinata di primo grado e i successivi come coordinate alla subordinata. Se io inverto l'ordine, non cambia nulla.

In più (riporto sinteticamente dal Serianni) "il collegamento copulativo (ossia la coordinazione) tra subordinate può fondarsi non solo sulle congiunzioni _e _o _né, _ma anche sulla ripresa della specifica congiunzione subordinativa, che sarà presente o assente *in base a fattori logici o stilistici."*
Che significa questo? Che io posso scrivere allo stesso modo l_'ho fatto perché ne avevo voglia, (ed) ero nervoso e volevo sfogarmi _quanto _l'ho fatto perché né avevo voglia, (e) perché ero nervoso e perché volevo sfogarmi. _

Ricordo, infine, che per avere proposizioni coordinate bisogna avere più predicati distinti.
Pertanto, frasi come _l'ho fatto perché ne avevo voglia e piacere o vediamoci domani al bar e sulla spiaggia _non sono proposizioni ellitticamente coordinate.


----------

